# PROFESSIONAL MONOGRAMMING No Job Too Small



## dmetz (Feb 12, 2008)

STITCHES GALORE

15 YEARS EXPERIENCE

LOCALLY OWNED AND OPERATED

CALL FOR FREE QUOTE

CUSTOMER SATISFACTION GUARANTEED!

BUS850) 944-4286 CELL: (850) 450-6396<P align=left>E-MAIL: [email protected]


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *dmetz (2/12/2008)*Hi how long does it normally take for you to get stuff done?


Did you just get busted talking to yourself?


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

hah now thats funny


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

That's funnier than the jokeI posted earlier ! :doh


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Joe, you need to get over here and get the spit off my monitor.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

..now that's funny!


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

They saythat talking to yourself is fine, its when you start answering yourselfis when the trouble starts.....Oh is that right?....yeah!..Shut up..no, you shut up!... Can't you see I'm Typing..I'm going to go lay down now... Good! :banghead


----------



## Gaffed (Oct 5, 2007)

I sent you an e-mail, please let me know if your still doing the business.

thanks,

chris


----------

